# jet ski for duck hunting!!



## PSEARCHER

All right I'm bored ,nothing to kill but time and was wondering if anybody ever thought about duck hunting off a jet ski? Camo it and put a rack on the back for your dog! Dekes on the front and off you go! You could drive it right up in the marsh!


----------



## jason bales

this what your looking for?


----------



## PSEARCHER

Now that is bad!!!


----------



## mauk trapper

I gotta get one of those. Where in the world did you find it?


----------



## jason bales

mauk trapper said:


> I gotta get one of those. Where in the world did you find it?



http://www.gibbstech.com/index.php


----------



## PSEARCHER

What is that thing call?It looks like you could drive it on land too.


----------



## t bird

I have seen two guys turn over a 3 seater on seminole one morning. Luckily we were close by and could go get them. They lost two benelli shot guns  and shell bags.Not sure if they ever recovered them or not. You wouldn't catch me on one!


----------



## EEFowl

Can't operate a jet ski in the dark so you would have to go after light.

EF


----------



## HALOJmpr

you could use one to get where you wanted to go on some gulf hunts I've been on.  Often I take the boat and anchor it about 150 yds away and paddle back to where I want to hunt in the kayak.  I guess I could use a jet ski for it too but you use a lot of dekes on the gulf so it would be hard to carry them all.


----------



## Sboyd

EEFowl said:


> Can't operate a jet ski in the dark so you would have to go after light.
> 
> EF



As long as you rig it with nav lights ou will be fine to operate at dark.  I don't think I would run one though I would hate to lose guns or even ride one wearing waders or anything.


----------



## paulito

there was a post a year or so ago about a guy that was taking the jet ski motors and guts and installing them in flat bottom jon boats. Claimed they went 40+ fully loaded and would rip through 6 inches of water. 

Jet ski intakes + aquatic vegetation = bad idea and some cold wet clothing from unclogging intakes i would think.


----------



## MudDucker

I would love to have someone try to follow me on one of those.  I would want advanced notice so someone could have a camera pointed at them for youtube stardom!


----------



## LIB MR ducks

Sboyd said:


> As long as you rig it with nav lights ou will be fine to operate at dark.  I don't think I would run one though I would hate to lose guns or even ride one wearing waders or anything.



It is illegal to operate a jet ski after sunset and before sunrise. It does not matter if you put lights on it or not.


----------



## PSEARCHER

I was mainly joking about the idea, but wondering if anybody has ever  try it.
Jeffrey


----------



## Whaler_Dave

I've seen a lil'camoed out jet boat before and thought it could be a good idea.  Can't recall if it had running lights or not.


----------



## mauk trapper

How bout one of these ..
http://www.gadgetking.com/2009/04/20/mokai-jet-propelled-kayak/


----------



## vrooom

I've seen it done.
I wouldn't do it.


----------

